# where,which,gun safe to buy



## rp357 (Feb 10, 2011)

i would like to get a 72" but an affordable one,used one for sale maybe


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Mar 12, 2011)

I saw a commercial the other day for tracker safes. Checked out their site and they seemed priced really good!


----------



## trial&error (Mar 13, 2011)

tsc puts there big cannon on sale from time to time for $999.  the small one goes in the $700's.  I'm waiting on the next sale for mine.  Tough to beat their warranty.


----------



## hoochfisher (Apr 23, 2011)

Academy in Athens has some hard to beat prices.


----------



## Dub (Apr 27, 2011)

Academy has a 14 gun Cannon that would be perfect for a closet application.

A pair of these would work for me in different locations in the house.


----------

